# REALLY NEED Advice about extreme puppy biting



## osurn67 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have posted about this issue before. We have a 10w old Eskimo/Collie mix we adopted at 8w from a rescue group. She is well socialized and loves people but she is CONSTANLY biting at our heels, legs hands etc. I know this is normal puppy behavior but it seems to be getting worse (we cannot even walk across the house without her nipping at us. ). I have tried ignoring it and saying ouch (not working), playing with her at the time (fetch, tug etc)-works sometimes, correction in a stern tone (not working and it makes her mad to the point where she barks). She has been to the vet in the last week and is very healthy. She is well exercised as we take at least 3 fairly long walks per day. I am home with her all day so she is only crated at night (in our bedroom) or for brief period if I have errands to run. I really need advice about how to help this subside. I am worried she is going to nip at one of my daughters or their friends and break skin. She seems to get mad when we correct her. She is starting obedience classes next week so I am hoping that will help. Thanks again for all of the suggestions in the past.

Kim
Annie 10w American Eskimo/Collie mix


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

You're going to need to pick ONE method to deal with the biting (I'd pick the 'scream ouch & be a tree/ignore/withdraw all attention for 15 seconds' method) and stick with it consistantly- every single time she touches teeth to skin, for the next 14 days, you need to react the same way- not different ways every time. Like with anything else, it takes time to build a habit for good OR bad- so you need to be consistant. Hang in there- the worst of the needle-sharp teeth is ALMOST over.


----------



## osurn67 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. One of the major problems is that I have 3 daughters that run when she nips at them (I have told them repeatedly NOT to do this as it makes her think they are playing) and thn all of the corrections I have been doing with her is undone. I am hoping the classes will help and I am going to try the OUCH method and stick with it. She listens very well otherwise (other than with the biting) so I know she is understands some commands. 
Thanks
Kim
Annie


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'd restrict your daughters' access to the puppy, to be honest- I know it's hard, but if they can't listen, they need to not be able to mess with her.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think many people know what you are talking about but we do! We have 3 daughters and our puppy is almost one now. We tried everything, ignoring, diversion etc and nothing worked. She went to doggy daycare to socialize and learn manners from older dogs. She was with her litter mates to 8 weeks. She was in puppy class, she got a lot of exercise and the kids did not get down on the floor with her.

Bitter Apple saved us! We put it on our hands and jeans, on the girls pj bottoms. There were times when someone would yell, "bitter apple" from the family room and the bottle would be thrown to them! It didn't take long for her to know the smell and then the bottle and she stopped biting us.

Fast forward and Mia is almost 1 and the problem is long gone. The puppy biting phase does end. Your dog is herding and that may have to be addressed but heck, maybe the dog will chase the kids out of bed in the am and then to bed at night!

BTW, our daughters are 18 and up and still had trouble! Does this make you feel better? I hope so!!


----------



## osurn67 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. the pup is never around my daughters without supervision-my husband and I are always in the room. SHe does get very wound up when they are around so that is an issue. I think I am going to invest in some Bitter Apple-I used it with my last dog when she was a pup to keep her form destroying carpet/furniture etc (this was 16 years ago). I also know that Annie was with other pups until we adopted her from the rescue group at 10w (the name of the group is Heaven to Earth Rescue in New Philadelphia OH-they are a wonderful couple who saves puppies from the Amish Puppy Mills and places them in foster homes until they are adopted!!-if you google Heaven to Earth Rescue you can see their website and available puppies). Thanks again. She is such a friendly good dog other than the BITING!!!
Kim


----------

